# Archives: Photo of the month - Winner for September is.....



## Arch (Oct 25, 2006)

Digital Matt with 'Tonights sunset'.......

Congrats Matt,.... We are now giving a small mystery prize for the POTM winners!... the prize will be announced soon.  








.... and not forgetting the runner up this month.... and thats...

Crawdaddio with 'City Reflected'....

Well done Craw, an excellent image :thumbsup:


----------



## monty mike (Oct 25, 2006)

Wow, they are both insanely professional!  Well done guys!


----------



## doenoe (Oct 25, 2006)

congrats guys, both are great pics


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 25, 2006)

You so deserve to win, Matt!
And you to run up, Craw!


----------



## Antarctican (Oct 25, 2006)

BEAUTIFUL pics!!!!  Something for a hacker like me to aspire to.  Well done, and congrats to both of you.


----------



## PetersCreek (Oct 25, 2006)

Well done...well deserved...and well, well...it was a hoot just to be nominated.  I was in good (better) company, indeed.  :hail:


----------



## JTHphoto (Oct 25, 2006)

congrats and well done gentlemen, both very good representations of the quality work we see coming from you all the time... :thumbup:


----------



## midget patrol (Oct 25, 2006)

Fantastic. :thumbsup:


----------



## chris82 (Oct 26, 2006)

Well done,Both rightfully deserve there place.


----------



## Mohain (Oct 26, 2006)

Congrats you two. Awsome pics, both of them


----------



## PNA (Nov 3, 2006)

Great shots, both....congrats!!!!


More....!!!!


----------

